# Bulls 2018 - dual battery



## eFat (Jun 14, 2017)

The 2018 Bulls with Shimano motor use an interesting dual battery system (fully integrated in the frame) for a total of 750 Wh.

Bulls E-Mountainbike Neuheiten 2018 - Shimano Twin Tube, Bosch PowerTube, Brose Drive S | E-MOUNTAINBIKE Magazine


----------

